# Like Wow, Man .. Totally Awesome Crow Rescue ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll post pictures of the crow tomorrow .. the crow is getting some much needed rest and recuperation time right now.

I got a call at about 9:15 tonight from a lady in a nearby city whose husband had rescued a crow. They were not comfortable in keeping the crow overnight as they rescue cats and had eight in their condo. Soooo, I tell them to bring the crow on down to me, and I will look after it tonight and get it to my rehabber friend tomorrow.

There is absolutely no disrespect meant in any of this post to anyone, and certainly not to the man who rescued this crow .. just trying to tell you the story first hand exactly as it unfolded.

The couple arrived on my doorstep at about 9:45 tonight with crow in the gloved hands of the husband who actually rescued the bird. He held the bird out for me to take, and when I did and looked at the bird, I probably said something really unprofessional like "Holy C**p", "Look at that massive abscess". This crow has a HUGE abscess around the "knee" joint which was clearly caused by being entangled by thick string, some of which was still visible and some deeply embedded in the tissue.

So, I asked what the story was ...

He said "Like wow, man .. I don't know if you are spiritual or not, but like wow .. I got this incredible urge to climb the huge pine tree in the yard .. Like wow .. I knew I just had to do it but didn't know why." 

Wife speaks up to say she thought he had gone a bit nuts but realized that nothing was going to stop him from climbing the 60 foot pine tree. 

Up hubby goes almost all the way to the top where he finds a crow entangled in string which was wrapped around the knee area of the leg and firmly entangled in a pine cone and also wrapped around a branch. The crow was effectively permanently attached to the tree.

"Like wow, like wow .. I had no knife or anything, so I started chewing on the string to free the bird". "Like wow, that bird could have done some serious harm with that beak, but, like wow, she just let me chew through the string". "Like wow, I stuck her in my shirt and came back down". "Like wow, what an awesome thing!" "Like wow .. this is just the most spiritual thing ever!"

Meanwhile, the wife is gently encouraging the husband to quit "like wowing" and leave. She is a purser for one of the major airlines and quite a "proper" person, and I think was a bit embarrassed by the "enthusiam" her husband was showing about the spiritual nature of this rescue. He is what I would call a modern day hippie (remember that I knew real hippies back in the day .. I'm that old  ) She was dressed in very "proper" casual attire, and he was in bell bottomed jeans, long sleeved tie dyed T-shirt, what would have been called love beads in my day, and a bit longer hair than is generally considered stylish these days.

Anyway, both the husband and wife were lovely, caring people. Since the husband actually climbed the pine tree and saved the crow with no knowledge that there was a creature in need up there, I kind of have to go along with his spiritual thoughts .. some power saw to it that he saved the crow.

It's also interesting to ponder how this crow stayed alive .. when you see the pictures, you will know that it had to have been entangled for a pretty long time for such a large abscess to develop. If it were actually "tied" to the tree the whole time, other crows had to have been feeding the bird or it would be dead long ago. It is a bit thin but not really emaciated. I suspect that it had the string entanglement for a good while but only recently got "attached" to the tree .. but you never know .. 

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

That is an awesome rescue and a very lucky crow. I hope your rehabber friend can help him heal soon.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Like Wow Can't Wait To See the Pictures. Hope The Crow Will Be Ok. And Bless Those Nice People For Helping It Out Of The Tree.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Like wow man.........that's the coolest thing ever.............gotta name the crow "WOW"...............LOL


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Rescued crow*

Terry,

Can't wait to see pictures! Well, of string damage, maybe can wait a bit. But picture of crow before and after shots would be nice, when you're not too busy. 

I agree with Lovebirds, nice name. full name should be "Like Wow!" with exclamation point, to give credit to the man. 

Do you ever get names or eMail addresses of your "donors"? So they can get follow-up photos or whatever?

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Quite an interesting rescue, to say the least, but in the end his heart was sure in the right place, and they certainly found the right person to bring the crow to.

Hope that abscess heals quickly, cant wait for pics, like wow, cool rescue!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He'd probably already been floating up near the top of the tree in a different form... lucky bird!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this is a wonderful story and bless this man, hippie or not, for saving this crow and getting it to you.

We were on our way back from the beach, late 70's or early 80's and something shifted and turned over in the back of our truck. Lewis pulled off the road and although it looked level there was actually a big hole at the front of the truck. The front end dipped down and there was no way we could get it out. In about 5 min. a psychdelic painted van pulled up ahead of us and 3 or 4 long, long, haired young men got out, beads, head bands etc. and almost without saying a word, literally picked up the front of the truck and moved it from the hole. We tried to pay them but they just waved it off, and drove off. I will never forget those nice young men even though I was kinda alarmed when they first pulled up to us.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

This is a fantastic story. What impresses me the most is that he felt something and acted on it. You have to be pretty tuned in and trusting of your instincts to do that. Not only the crow, but also the finder are life-changed by this. And on top of it the fact that the other crows had to have been feeding him. Totally awe-some in the true meaning of the word. Thanks for posting it. Waiting for pics of course .

Margarret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, this is a wonderful story and bless this man, hippie or not, for saving this crow and getting it to you.
> 
> We were on our way back from the beach, late 70's or early 80's and something shifted and turned over in the back of our truck. Lewis pulled off the road and although it looked level there was actually a big hole at the front of the truck. The front end dipped down and there was no way we could get it out. In about 5 min. a psychdelic painted van pulled up ahead of us and 3 or 4 long, long, haired young men got out, beads, head bands etc. and almost without saying a word, literally picked up the front of the truck and moved it from the hole. We tried to pay them but they just waved it off, and drove off. I will never forget those nice young men even though I was kinda alarmed when they first pulled up to us.


So... <like wow!>... yer' sayin' that... like... you and Lewis were once that abscessed crow... in... like... another life... and like... these groovin' hippies were like... yer' spiritual heroes fer' like saving you? Do you... like... think that's it's the coolness and like... transcendence of... like bein' heavy-duty-pharmaceutically enhanced... that like made them dudes like... superhuman strengthed and like... super-spiritually tuned to like... "zone in" on yer'... like... dilemma?

Cool!

Pidgey-Dude


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry......great, great story!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Do you ever get names or eMail addresses of your "donors"? So they can get follow-up photos or whatever?
> 
> Larry


Whenever someone brings me a protected species of wild bird I have to get their name, address, and phone as the rehabber is required to provide this information to US Fish & Wildlife and the California Dept. of Fish & Game in her annual reports.

The rescuers had the rehabber's name and phone # and will be calling her to check on the bird.

Pics in a little bit ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's The Pictures ..*

http://www.rims.net/2007Jul17

The crow pics are at the end ..

Terry


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

ArhhhThe poor thing it looks painful. Hope he gets better. The parrot on that page is beautiful.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Terry.

Many tales of woe in your photo collections, but also of recovery, freedom and joy.

Thanks for your inspiring efforts, Terry.

Larry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Amazing rescue - so good to know there are folks like that in our world!

The string looks very deeply embedded in the swollen tissue. Sure glad he is in capable hands!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd get some Metronidazole in that bird as it works well in necrotic tissue. Don't know if any of that is necrotic per se, but if it were going that way, the Met would do very well. Other than that, Clavamox.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that looks so bad. I hope his leg can be saved after everything was done to save him.

I looked at your other pictures and see you have another painted pigeon. After seeing this one I believe someone is deliberately doing this. His eyes are totally outlined with paint. Makes me heartsick to see. How is your other one doing?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, that looks so bad. I hope his leg can be saved after everything was done to save him.
> 
> I looked at your other pictures and see you have another painted pigeon. After seeing this one I believe someone is deliberately doing this. His eyes are totally outlined with paint. Makes me heartsick to see. How is your other one doing?


painted pigeons?????? guess I must have missed something..........again......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone.

The crow will be going to my rehabber friend this evening (I think and hope) along with the little hummingbird. I'll pass on the advice about the Metronidazole and Clavamox. I don't know how "recoverable" this injury will be for the crow, but I do know he will have every chance and will get great veterinary care.

The first painted pigeon was "featured" here: http://www.rims.net/2007Jul04/
The same young lady that rescued and brought the first one also got the second one and brought it to me. Both pigeons are doing well but look pretty ratty from the paint removal efforts. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Do let us know how the crow fares, Terry! What a wonderful thing for the human "Like Wow!" to do...

Hope all that paint is removed. I'm sure a good molt would help!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, that's a wonderful story and I also enjoyed hearing the "Like Wow" part,
seems to me a newer version of the "Oh, Wow" that we used...er...that I heard
used a few decades ago.. It surely wouldn't hurt if the random acts of kindness thing got got "legs" so to speak. Anyway, I know that bird is in good hands and thanks for sharing an awesome story and being there for the birds
in your area.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ohh, it just gives me goosebumps from head to toe. How amazing that he actually climbed the tree and found the crow up there.  Absolutely incredible. I hope the crow is feeling better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The crow has gone to my rehabber friend this morning. I'll let everyone know what the prognosis is when I hear back from her.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Terry how is the crows leg doing? Can the leg be saved? That poor baby I feel sooo badly for him/her. We found a crow last year and unfortuately the rehabber couldn't save him. He was in such bad shape and starving to death, busted shoulder that healed broken and could no longer fly he was always falling over and couldn't get up. She chose to put the poor crow out of his misery as he was so bad. She has been rehabbing for about 25 years things like that don't seem to effect her emotionally where me I would have given it my everything to save him then found a park to release him to where they are cared for by humans till their final days. Unfortunately it wasn't my call so I just shut my mouth. 

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Terry. Y'know, you have to wonder if one of the painters isn't deliberately spraying these birds. Two from one site is sure suspicious. I can see a bird getting into paint by accident and having the paint in one area of it's body, but these birds have it all over, head wings etc. You can't get that much paint spread out that far by casual contact with wet paint.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Hey Terry how is the crows leg doing? Cindy


I don't know for sure and will find out, but I believe the crow had to be euthanized yesterday. I do know that my rehabber friend had the bird to her vet to have him assess the injury. Since I didn't hear back from the rehabber yesterday about the crow, I suspect the outcome wasn't good. She had already told me that the crow was unable to use the leg at all and that this was probably a non-fixable thing.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Thanks for the pics Terry. Y'know, you have to wonder if one of the painters isn't deliberately spraying these birds. Margarret


I suspect it was intentional too. Hopefully the painting has been finished and there won't be any more little painted pigeons showing up.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't know for sure and will find out, but I believe the crow had to be euthanized yesterday. I do know that my rehabber friend had the bird to her vet to have him assess the injury. Since I didn't hear back from the rehabber yesterday about the crow, I suspect the outcome wasn't good. She had already told me that the crow was unable to use the leg at all and that this was probably a non-fixable thing.
> 
> Terry



Oh, Terry, I'm so sad.  I have told everyone I know (and then some) about this miracle crow story. It just seemed to be divine intervention, didn't it? What a shame to have lost him after all that. Thanks for helping him and sharing his story with us, and at least now he is in a beautiful place and able to fly again without pain.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the probable prognosis for the crow, Terry! What a shame...we were all hoping he could make it! 

Cindy...I HEAR you...actually, being able to be an EMPATH and yet rehab and deal with heartbreaking situations can be a very hard position to be in. BUT, in order to do the best job possible, one has to be able to "separate" the emotions and treat. I found that I became MORE emotional as I gained years and yet, find myself able to help an animal by concentrating on the SYMPTOMS. Once my emotions take over...I don't do very well and cannot help myself OR the patient. 

ALL compassionate people who work with animals have to have this quality of being able to separate their emotions while doing their best to help their patient. Is it easy? NO Do some hit you below the belt? YES But, one does their best for whatever it takes. 

All medical people face the same dilemma. To help without getting emotionally involved at the time, or at least, being able to CONTROL the emotions. One can always fall apart....later!

Sometimes, we find ourselves able to help waaaay beyond what we thought possible! Lately, I'm beginning to discover this quality within myself...when one calls upon St. Francis (of Assisi) and he answers, sometimes, he expects MORE from one...

Shi


----------

